# First Duck Call



## ThomasT (Jan 15, 2019)

Hello Everyone,

Completed my first Duck Call today and it sounds OK. I turned it from some Bubinga wood and applies 5-coats of Satin Clear with sanding between each coat.

Have a great day,

ThomasT

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 15, 2019)

Looks great. So if the sound is off, how do you tune it?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Jan 15, 2019)

Nice job. Looks really good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 15, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Looks great. So if the sound is off, how do you tune it?



Hello Mr. Peet,

It has a double reed set that can be adjusted.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 15, 2019)

B Rogers said:


> Nice job. Looks really good.



Hello Bryson,

Thank you, it was fun making something other than a Crow Call for a change.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 15, 2019)

You sir are on your way to being addicted

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 15, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> You sir are on your way to being addicted




NO... I think he's done passed "on your way"! 

Good looking call Thomas!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 15, 2019)

Like Rocky said. Good looking call.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 16, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> You sir are on your way to being addicted



Hello Lou,

I'm pretty sure that *"on your way to being addicted"* right now is viewing my tail lights. I am so hooked...... but could not be happier

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 16, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> NO... I think he's done passed "on your way"!
> 
> Good looking call Thomas!



Hello rocky1,


Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 16, 2019)

ironman123 said:


> Like Rocky said. Good looking call.



Hello Ray,

Thank you, getting a good comment from you fellows makes me very happy.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## Ray D (Jan 16, 2019)

Well done. Nice shape and finish. How does it sound?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 16, 2019)

Ray D said:


> Well done. Nice shape and finish. How does it sound?



Hello Ray,

It has been a long time since I last hunted for Ducks and used a call, but this sounds pretty good to me. I do not have another one to compare it with, but will be making several more real soon and can do a test then. My old hunting buddy used to "tune" his call a little bit different from mine, supposedly to make the Ducks think there was more than one hollering at them. Not sure that ever worked but we would get our limit most of the time.

Thanks and have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 16, 2019)

@ThomasT do you buy your inserts or make your own?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 16, 2019)

ironman123 said:


> @ThomasT do you buy your inserts or make your own?



Hello Ray,

Right now I am buying all the inserts.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## Ray D (Jan 16, 2019)

ThomasT said:


> Hello Ray,
> 
> It has been a long time since I last hunted for Ducks and used a call, but this sounds pretty good to me. I do not have another one to compare it with, but will be making several more real soon and can do a test then. My old hunting buddy used to "tune" his call a little bit different from mine, supposedly to make the Ducks think there was more than one hollering at them. Not sure that ever worked but we would get our limit most of the time.
> 
> ...



That’s great. Duck hunting is a lot of fun. I’ve been after them since my high school days and enjoy it every bit as much today. We mostly use whistles down here in my neck of the woods.
Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 16, 2019)

Ray D said:


> That’s great. Duck hunting is a lot of fun. I’ve been after them since my high school days and enjoy it every bit as much today. We mostly use whistles down here in my neck of the woods.
> Ray



Hey again Ray,

I was really lucky as a young man to have such great hunting land available to me. I cowboyed on Moody's Ranch several summers and became good friends with the ranch foreman so I could hunt year round there. Also had access to the White Ranch and the Stienhagen Ranch all year round. Missed an awful lot of high school but sure had some great hunting. Man I have some stories that would make a fisherman look like a Preacher

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Jan 16, 2019)

ThomasT said:


> Hey again Ray,
> 
> I was really lucky as a you man to have such great hunting land available to me. I cowboyed on Moody's Ranch several summers and became good friends with the ranch foreman so I could hunt year round there. Also had access to the White Ranch and the Stienhagen Ranch all year round. Missed an awful lot of high school but sure had some great hunting. Man I have some stories that would make a fisherman look like a Preacher
> 
> ...



Good stuff. We mostly hunt public land. My avatar picture is one of my favorite wood duck holes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 16, 2019)

Ray D said:


> Good stuff. We mostly hunt public land. My avatar picture is one of my favorite wood duck holes.



Wood-barter, wood-duck, only makes sense...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 16, 2019)

So cool, congrats on your first!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 17, 2019)

milkbaby said:


> So cool, congrats on your first!



Hello Marcus,

Thank you, I appreciate the kind words.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------

